

ZTE Pays Microsoft £15-£20 ($23-$31) Per Phone - waitwhat
http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/zte-pays-microsoft-15-20-per-phone

======
ZeroGravitas
That's between a third and a quarter of what I paid for a contract-free ZTE
phone, and that percentage is probably only going to rise as phone prices
drop.

